# Como probar fuente ATX



## mariano22 (Jun 11, 2010)

hola gente! les comento que oy tube una grata alegria de que consegui se la forma mas simple que me podia imaginar... 3 fuentes de PC rotas...

El tema que tienen 2 de ellas.. es que uno de los capacitores pareceria haberse rebentado... que ya hay un pegote marron debajo... y en una hay como una "salpicada en un discipador...

dejo unas fotos para que vean...

es mi primer vez que reparo una fuente ATX!!





un saludo!!


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 11, 2010)

hola gente!!
La duda seguro que es muy simple para ustedes... pero para mi no... pero...

la cosa es que tengo 3 fuentes ATX rotas (que me dieron en un local, pero que no fueron abiertas en lo absoluto) y NECESITO arreglarlas...

Pero no me atrevo a enchufarlas directamente al tomacorriente y listo... por si hay cortoo o revienta algo...

Las fallas son simples?? como es el tema? si hay alguien con la suficiente experiencia como para darme una mano le agradeceria muchisimo ya que he buscado mucho en internet pero no termino convencido en lo que dicen....

Es de casi VITAL IMPORTANCIA lograr repararlas (en lo posible) ya que necesito una buena fuente para trabajar. igualita a la del compañero mnicolau...y ademas que tengo verguenza de tener una variable de 1.2 a 14v x 500MA!!

Un saludo y espero sus respuestas!


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 11, 2010)

hola amigo, en primera para probarlas las tienes que conectar a un regulador con un fusible de 2A por si hay broncas de cortocircuitos, ya que hallas hecho esto, conecta el cable verde de la fuente ATX  a la terminal de tierra (cable negro) y si al conectar ese cable, enciende el ventilador o marca voltajes de salida, ya la hiciste, asi yo he probado algunas fuentes que tengo por hay aventadas, 
saludos!!


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 11, 2010)

ahh genial... ya sabia l del cable verde... gracias igual...

pero una cosita... en una pag decia que habia que probar los transistores y capacitores de que no esten en corto...pero cuando pongo el pobador de continuidad ,marca en ambas cosas, una continuidad por unas milesimas de segundo y deja de haber continuidad... pero es muy pero muy poco tiempo.... puede ser que sea hasta q*UE* se carguen y listo??

un saludo!


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 11, 2010)

no, la mayor parte de las veces se debe a que los transistores o los mosfets de entrada del SMPS (tal sea tu caso) ya no sirven o estan volados, desconecta la fuente, descarga los capacitores (bien descargados) y prueba con el ohmetro de colector a emisor o de drenado a tierra para ver si todavia son servibles o no (ve el datasheet de el numero de las partes)
saludos!!


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 11, 2010)

ahh ok... y como me tendria que dar si estan bien? sin continuidad? y si me pasacomo te decia, unos microsegundos de poca continuidad y luego nada?....

mil disculpas por mi ignorancia.. es la primer vez que trato de repara una... ajaj


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 11, 2010)

mmmm, esta bien, entonces si son muy pocos segundos de continuidad significa que los mosfets estan en corto pero no podrias pasar unas fotografias de tu fuente ATX ?????


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 11, 2010)

emm mira no tengoo... pero si me das unos 15 minutos, abro una y te subo fotos, pero no serian de mucha calidad ya que tengoo disponible la tecnologia celular...


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 11, 2010)

mmmmm, ya probaste las tres??? asi con el cable verde a tierra y el fusible de 2A???, ninguna funciona??

saludos!!

comprueba que el puente rectificador condusca, y si al invertir la polaridad en la que mides el rectificador marca algun valor, es el puente rectificador, verifica que el valor de las resistencias que estan junto a los transistores de potencia(son unas resistencias gordas, jejeje) sean los que marca en las bandas de colores, hay un capacitor que sta enfrente de el transformador de poliester y una resistencia cmo de 10 ohms verifica que funcionen o que no esten quemadas y verifica que los diodos esten en conduccion


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 11, 2010)

uhh mier***, para que traigo papel y lapiz para anotar.. jajaja voy a tener que poner me a medir... pero de eso se trata la reparacio

todavia no probe ninguna de las 3... es por esoo que queria saer como hacerlo...

las fotos son de una de las 3... tengo 2 iguales y otra parecida pero de un poquito ams de potencia.... la foto es de una de las 2 iguales...

aca te paso uans fotos:


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 11, 2010)

mmmm, al parecer si vas a tener algunos problemillas, jejejje, ya que se ve que esas fuentes son de las complejas, XD tienes que desarmarlas para comprobarlas, jejeje


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 11, 2010)

desarmarlas cuantoo?? quitar todos pero todos los cables??? uhhh.... pero prefiero laburar bastante y poder arreglarlas


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 11, 2010)

nel, no tanto asi, solo descubre el circuito impreso y desde ahi verifica los valores de los transistores, jejejje y lo que habia mencionado


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 11, 2010)

ahh jaja ya me estaba asustandoo... te comento que logre antes descubrir el circuito impreso sin sacar ni un solo cable jajaja... asi que tengo que ver...

alguna recomendacion de ultimo tiempito?? jeje


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 11, 2010)

mmmm, en ese tipo de fuentes los transistores son los que fallan por el sobrecalentamiento o el capacitor de poliester y las resistencias -gordas- jejejeje, (o de 1 a 2 watts mas especifico), te recomiendo que compruebes que funcionan, en esas fuentes lo mas comun es usar transistores NPN asi que mas seguro el orden de las patitas es de base-colector-emisor, comprueba que sirven los transistores, si no es asi, solo cambialos, saludos!!


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 11, 2010)

ahh listooo... una ultima cositaa.... y te dejo en paz.. jaja... los transistores cuanto pueden llegar a salir mas o menos??? si es en pesos argentinos mejor...


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 11, 2010)

mmm, segun aqui me marca que un peso argentino equivale a 3.55 pesos mexicanos, mmm, pero mejor en dolares, cada transistor te vendria saliendo en 1 dollar y medio, no son realmente caros, y si te dan un suplente para ellos si no los hay, esta bien, solo variaria en volts, y no es una molestia, pregunta lo que quieras , para eso estamos ok??
saludos!!


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 11, 2010)

ahh bastante bien... aca el dolar esta a casi 4$ argentinoss q*U*e estara relativamente bien...
Si no te molesta te ago un par de preguntitas mas ya que mi cabeza no me da mas (tengo que irme a dormir) y mañana si tengo tiempo pruebo todo esto...

En esta fuente hay 2 cap. en la parte de AC... por lo que alcanze a ver.., mepa q*UE* es uno para 220v y el otro para los 110... en el caso que sea asi y esten rotos... podria poner solo el de 220?


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 11, 2010)

mmmm, habria que reemplazarlo con uno del mismo valor, pero tambien depende de el voltaje de tu zona, pero para estar seguros mejor reemplazalo por uno funcinal, tambien te saldria barato como de a dolar, = las resistencias de 1-2watts si estan quemadas, te saldria cmo de a medio dolar cada una o menos, pero para estar seguros de todo, comprueba que la etapa de salida de los reguladores , diodos y capacitores funcionen, aunque a veces esa parte casi no se descompone, (a escepcion del regulador LM7805,Y EL LM7812, BUSCALOS)


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 11, 2010)

mira con los 7805 y 12 he trabajado asi que mas o menos se como es el tema... mañana voy a revisar todo pero todo... y *EN*tonces... en sintesis y me voy... entre el colector y el emisor de los mosfets no tiene que haber continuidad?

PD: ya te a*C*epte como amigo


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 11, 2010)

mmmm, hay si debes de ver el datasheet del componente, pero en escencia, si marca un ohmeaje pequeño entre colector y emisor, quiere decir que el mosfet o transistor esta en corto , pero si marca un ohmeaje alto o infinito, quiere decir que sta bueno, aunque tienes que hacer la prueba total del transistor, te paso el link de como probarlos        http://www.electronica2000.net/curso_elec/leccion62.htm


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 12, 2010)

en todas las fuentes vas a encontrar pegote marron, en s un pegamento como el de las barras de silicona que se meten en una pistola que calienta, no se explicarme mejor, por el lado del pegote no te guies


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jun 12, 2010)

Eso marrón es lo que te dice zeta, una especie de silicona que ponen, intuyo, para que no se desuelden los capacitores con un posible golpe. Si hay alguno explotado o hinchado, lo verás enseguida, ya que su parte superior estará abombada. 
Un saludo


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 12, 2010)

ok muchas gracias por sus respuestas!"! un saludo


----------



## Electronica Twety (Jun 15, 2010)

hola gente!
Les comento que hace unos dias vi este post y como tenia tambien que reparar una fuente ATX decidi seguirlo paso a paso.

El tema es que probé la fuente despues de revisarla y andubo bien. Pero puede ser que igual este deteriorada por el tema de la potencia? porque es una fuente que consegui de un local ya que segun ellos "no andaba"; aunque a la fuente no le habian sacado ni los tornillos para revisarla.

Alguien me explica como medir el amperaje con un multimetro? nunca entendi como se hace ya que nos e puede poner positivo y negativo como al medir el voltage.

espero sus respuestas!

Un saludo!


----------



## Nimer (Jun 16, 2010)

Electronica Twety dijo:


> hola gente!
> Les comento que hace unos dias vi este post y como tenia tambien que reparar una fuente ATX decidi seguirlo paso a paso.
> 
> El tema es que probé la fuente despues de revisarla y andubo bien. Pero puede ser que igual este deteriorada por el tema de la potencia? porque es una fuente que consegui de un local ya que segun ellos "no andaba"; aunque a la fuente no le habian sacado ni los tornillos para revisarla.
> ...



La corriente se mide poniendo el amperímetro en serie con la carga. En paralelo podés medir la tensión.
Lo que podés hacer, es arrancar la fuente, y ponerle una carga en la línea de 12v, con el amperímetro en serie. Ahí vas a poder medir cuanta corriente está entregando la fuente.
Lo mismo para las distintas tensiones que entrega la fuente..

Que no te sorprenda si dieron por muerta una fuente que no lo estaba.. Pero antes cerciorate. Puede ser, también, que una de las tensiones (o varias) no estén en los valores correctos. Medí todas las salidas, y fijate si están OK. Después podés hacer la prueba de la carga y la corriente que entrega.


----------



## Electronica Twety (Jun 16, 2010)

che nimer, 2 cosas:
*puedo poner el amperimetro en serie, y luego una resistencia con un led? pero no me marcaria de todos modos lo que consume el led y no lo que entrega la fuente?
*con el tema de las tensiones me parece que me habian dado invertidas las del cable azul y el blanco...

un saludo


----------



## Nimer (Jun 16, 2010)

Electronica Twety dijo:


> che nimer, 2 cosas:
> *puedo poner el amperimetro en serie, y luego una resistencia con un led? pero no me marcaria de todos modos lo que consume el led y no lo que entrega la fuente?
> *con el tema de las tensiones me parece que me habian dado invertidas las del cable azul y el blanco...
> 
> un saludo




No entendí lo que quisiste decir con lo del LED. 
Pero el amperímetro se pone en la misma línea que alimenta el circuito a medir, conectado en serie. Entendido eso, entonces ya estás midiendo corriente.
Lo que tenés que hacer, es hacer funcionar la fuente, y en el cable amarillo (por ejemplo) conectar una de las puntas del multímetro (puesto para medir corriente), y con la otra, a uno de los contactos de alimentación de la carga. El otro contacto de la carga, va conectado al negativo de la fuente (el cable negro al lado del amarillo).
Cuando hagas eso, la fuente va a estar alimentando la carga por la línea de 12v, entregando corriente. Y esa corriente, la va a mostrar el amperímetro que tenés conectado..

Cualquier cosita, preguntá.
Saludos.


----------



## Electronica Twety (Jun 16, 2010)

che Nimer asi te decia de porbar... estaria bien? me estaria midiendo la potencia maxima de la fuente?


Ver el archivo adjunto Amperimetro.bmp


un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 16, 2010)

Para medir la potencia máxima tenés que conectar el amperímetro como lo ponés en el esquema e ir bajando y bajando la carga hasta que la fuente se queme o salte la protección.
En ese momento sabrás cuál es la máxima corriente que puede entregar.

Hay métodos no destructivos, pero requieren de esfuerzo y bastante cálculo, además de *comprender bien* lo que hace la fuente internamente.

La otra opción es leer la etiqueta que traen pegada.

Saludos


----------



## elcala (Jun 16, 2010)

yo tengo una fuente ATX de 450W y nose si anda bien, (la saque de un contenedor de esos de Cliba afuera de un local de informatica que aparentemente se mudaba), la conecte a AC y empese a medir, pero nose si lo que mido esta bien;
tengo las siguientes mediciones, (los voltajes entre parentesis son los que deberia largar segun la etiqueta de la fuente)

amarillo: 12v    (+12v)
naranja: 3.67   (+3.3v)
azul: -11.6      (-12v)
violeta: 5.24    (5vab)
blanco: 5.37    (-5v)
rojo: 5.37        (+5v)

por favor, aguardo comentarios, yasea si estan bien (son errores del tester) o si esta dañada la fuente, y que componentes deberia revisar primero. 

muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 17, 2010)

Parecen ser lindas tensiones...
Sólo que donde decís que tiene que haber -5V tenés +5v. Fijate si mediste bien o si son 5V los que tendría que haber.

Saludos


----------



## Electronica Twety (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola gente!
Les comento que TRATÉ de medir el amperaje, pero no se porque no me marcaba nada. Las conecciones estaban bien hechas.

Igual medi las tensiones y la unica correcta fue la de 12v y la de 5 Vsb, el resto daban invertidas entre 2, asi:

En el cable rojo(3.3v) marcaba 5v; En el naranja (5v) marcaba 3.3v
En el cable azul (-5v) marcaba -12; En el blanco (-12) marcaba -5v.

Puede que se deba toda esta inversa, a un componente especifico? porque no creo que sea casualidad que pase 2 veces.

Alguna idea de como solucionarlo?


Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 17, 2010)

Electronica Twety dijo:


> En el cable rojo(3.3v) marcaba 5v; En el naranja (5v) marcaba 3.3v
> En el cable azul (-5v) marcaba -12; En el blanco (-12) marcaba -5v.
> 
> Puede que se deba toda esta inversa, a un componente especifico?...
> Alguna idea de como solucionarlo?


Da vuelta el libro que estás leyendo, porque tenés un poco arrevesada la tabla.
Un par de posts más arriba Elcala puso las tensiones como van. Fijate bien en los colores.


Saludos


----------



## Electronica Twety (Jun 17, 2010)

ahh sii... pero cacho, segun las tenciones y los colores de Elcala esta todo bien.. pero segun la tabla que esta pegada a la fuente, esta como yo dije...

a quien debo hacerle caso? jaja.. estoy cofundido...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 17, 2010)

El código estándar es como lo puso Elcala.
Miralo acá: http://pinouts.ru/Power/atx_v2_pinout.shtml

Si tu fuente no es estándar...

Saludos


----------



## Electronica Twety (Jun 17, 2010)

la verdad cacho estoy confundido... aunque tomaré como que las tensiones estan bien...

De todos modos me quede preocupado con el tema del amperaje, hice tal cual como el diagrama que puse y no marca nada, solo mide los de 0.8 y 0.5A 


El tester que uso tiene un terminal de 20A, uno de mA (hasta 500mA), el de GND y el de +V...

Las mediciones mayores (como las de 10 amperes) conecto las cosas como dije en diagrama y las puntas en masa y el de 20A... La perilla en DCA segun la escala...

Alguna solucion COHERENTE? 


un saludo!


----------



## Nimer (Jun 17, 2010)

Qué estás usando como carga?

Si el tester lo estás usando bien, y las conexiones están bien, entonces debería medir. No hay vuelta que darle.

La carga está alimentada o no se alimenta?
No tenés cortado el fusible del tester?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 17, 2010)

sera que lo que le pones de carga no haga circular una corriente suficiente como para marcar siquiera 1 amper en la escala grande de corriente del tester??

saludos


----------



## elcala (Jun 18, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Parecen ser lindas tensiones...
> Sólo que donde decís que tiene que haber -5V tenés +5v. Fijate si mediste bien o si son 5V los que tendría que haber.
> 
> Saludos



parecen jaja, pero quiero estar seguro antes de conectarla a una pc, en cuanto a lo de los 5v efectivamente medi bien, cuando vi que deberia haber -5, medi denuevo, siempre punta roja al cable de color y la negra al negro.

esa sobretension que tengo en algunos cables indica que la fuente tiene algo defectuoso? o es normal aveces encontrar ese tipo de diferencia?; en caso de que sea anormal, quemaria la mother?; si hay algo defectuoso, cual seria la falla mas probable?

gracias por la respuesta 



Electronica Twety dijo:


> la verdad cacho estoy confundido... aunque tomaré como que las tensiones estan bien...
> 
> De todos modos me quede preocupado con el tema del amperaje, hice tal cual como el diagrama que puse y no marca nada, solo mide los de 0.8 y 0.5A
> 
> ...



Hace una cosa, medi primero la tension que tenes entre el cable de color y el negro, en base a esa medicion dividiselo por la resistencia que estas poniendo y te deberia dar la intensidad; todo deacuerdo con ohm XD (cuando puedas medir bien la intensidad, tenes que ir bajando la resistencia y aumentar la potencia de la misma cuando sea necesario)

Si no mide nada el tester(amperaje) abrilo y fijate que tiene que haber como un alambre con algunas marquitas como si alguien lo agarro con el alicate, fijate si ese esta abierto; esto es para 20A, las otras mediciones que usan el otro terminal suelen tener fusible.

Si por esas casualidades le pusiste el LED y tomas un cable de color que tenga tension negativa en funcion de tierra probablemente lo hallas puesto al reves, puesto que estaria en inversa. (yo ni lo pondria al led)

Suerte.


----------



## Electronica Twety (Jun 18, 2010)

che elcala seguro debe ser que el led no me consuma tanto...
Que valor de resistencia le mando? 4.7k?...

Se me estubo ocurriendo meter Ley del ohm... estaria bien... osea con el voltage y la resistencia...

un saludo"!


----------



## 12345678910 (Jun 18, 2010)

hola,yo tambien tengo 2 fuentes atx rotas,les paso a detallar el problema de 1 de ellas.

1_enchufo la fuente a 220v
2_le enchufe un ventilador de 12v para que tenga carga.
3_puenteo el cable verde con el negro para encenderla
4_me hace un ruido,y a su vez andan ambos ventiladores,el de refrigeracion de la fuente y el otro,pero andan menos de 1 segundo,o sea apenas arranca.

hace ruido como a que algo no pega bien,como si fuese que un rele no pega,como que rebota, hace prrr por un segundo y no hace mas...

mientras hace el ruido,funciona,o sea 1 segundo.
que puede ser??

si no me entienden subo un video para que vean como hace.

escribi aca para no crear otro post.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 18, 2010)

12345678910, eso te pasa por que algo mal hay, te salta la proteccion de la fuente


----------



## 12345678910 (Jun 19, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> 12345678910, eso te pasa por que algo mal hay, te salta la proteccion de la fuente



vos decis que hay algun corto??

aca hice un sonido para que vean como hace,esta comprimido en .rar con winrar pesa re poco.

Ver el archivo adjunto MOV03983.rar

gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 19, 2010)

elcala dijo:


> parecen jaja, pero quiero estar seguro antes de conectarla a una pc...


Las líneas de +-12V y la de 5V no son críticas en cuanto a regulación. Pueden tener errores, aunque no algo muy grosero.

La de 3,3V es más importante que esté bien regulada, pero hasta 3,5V no presentaría problemas. Los 3,67V que da tu fuente se hacen como mucho, pero no sé con qué precisión estés midiendo.

Y los 5V en lugar de -5V... Eso sí que es algo que no debería pasar. Conectale alguna carga a los 12V a ver qué tal se porta.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 19, 2010)

> Y los 5V en lugar de -5V... Eso sí que es algo que no debería pasar. Conectale alguna carga a los 12V a ver qué tal se porta.



Está midiendo con las puntas al revés?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 19, 2010)

12345678910 dijo:


> vos decis que hay algun corto??
> 
> aca hice un sonido para que vean como hace,esta comprimido en .rar con winrar pesa re poco.
> 
> ...


 

eso suena como una chispa


----------



## elcala (Jun 27, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Está midiendo con las puntas al revés?



medi bien, es mas, cuando vi que deberia dar alreves el signo, medi denuevo.


----------

